# Veneers



## NickDReed (2 Oct 2020)

I have acquired some veneers which I'm unlikely to get round to using. If anyone would like to have them there welcome to come and collect. Seems a shame for them to go to waste. If there are no takers I'll teach myself to veneer (perhaps) feel free to message me directly. I'll try to get some picks on here of them asap


----------



## Shibby (15 Oct 2020)

Whereabouts are you Nick?


----------



## CoolNik (16 Nov 2020)

Nick, do you still have the veneers? Cheers Robyn


----------

